# Problem with AOL mail



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

For some reason in the last few days every time I open my mailbox and try to read the mail the memory usage in the Windows Task Manager goes off the chart and my PC freezes. It stays that way for a minute or two then goes back to normal. As soon as I try to scroll down in a mail to read it, the same thing happens again. It does this over and over and is driving me around the bend. Other than the mail, everything seems to be normal. Does anyone know what I can do to fix the problem? An AOL person told me to do something in the graphics settings section and I did but it made no difference. Now when I try to contact AOL again it says I have to upgrade my account. AOL is so poor that I barely like to use it free, I sure don't want to pay for it. If I didn't have hundreds of favorites places and old e-mail saved in it, I'd just use Firefox. Anyway, help would be appreciated. Thanks.

Nomad


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Well, just for giggles, go ahead and try Firefox; I'm curious if the problem is AOL (well, OK, AOL email will always be a problem, but that's beside the point :gaptooth or if it's with your browser.

If you have Firefox (or Chrome or any other browser) go ahead and access your AOL email from there and let us know what happens. I'm betting it is something simple like Internet Explorer Add-ons.

If you want my honest opinion, if you're not paying for AOL email, and you're not all that attached to it, I'd get another email provider, such as Gmail.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

I use two computers at once and use AOL on my Dell, but I do access AOL on Firefox with my HP at times and it's fine. I normally just use my HP to go to sites like this one. I just opened Firefox on my Dell and it had no problem with the mail. Whatever it is only happens with the AOL program. I would change if I didn't have so many important things saved in my AOL file cabinet.

Nomad


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry, but......
No tech can really help you with AOL because no tech would use AOL.


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

Mnn pretty much said what I meant. 

So are you only accessing your AOL via 'webmail' using a regular web browser? Or are you using an AOL software suite?


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Kung said:


> Mnn pretty much said what I meant.
> 
> So are you only accessing your AOL via 'webmail' using a regular web browser? Or are you using an AOL software suite?


On my Dell I open the AOL program and sign on. On my HP I open Firefox and access AOL e-mail that way. No problems with Firefox.

Nomad


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

IMHO, I'd just ditch the AOL program and use Firefox or IE, personally. I know of almost NO ONE that likes that program.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

Kung said:


> IMHO, I'd just ditch the AOL program and use Firefox or IE, personally. I know of almost NO ONE that likes that program.


I don't like it either, but what can I do about all of the bookmarks and saved mail? I don't want to lose all of that stuff.

Nomad


----------



## Kung (Jan 19, 2004)

I'm quite sure you can export it. At the very least can you tell us specifically what software you're using? I mean, we know it's AOL...can you find out the version # or something for us? That'd help out a bit more.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 19, 2002)

This is what it says when you click on "About AOL".

*AOLÂ® Desktop 9.6

for Windows XPÂ®, Windows VistaÂ®, and WindowsÂ® 7

Revision 4340.5004*


Nomad


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

You can always forward the saved emails that you really want to keep to another email address. While there is no doubt some way to export favorites I don't know how in AOL, but you could always use the manual method. (open up a favorite site in AOL and then copy and paste the web addess into Firefox or Internet explorer and save it to favotires there.) There is probably a file inside of AOL that holds your favorites that you could copy and paste to a similar file location inside of FF or IE


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl (Sep 21, 2010)

Gmail has an excellent import tool for your mail, it's no longer an "by invitation only" mail server.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

AOL has been bought and sold so many times I am not sure who even owns it anymore. I personally would recommend you dump it and pick another mail provider. Gmail or yahoo are excellent mail providers. You can either read them via a brower or use thunderbird or other email program to read your mail locally on your PC.


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> AOL has been bought and sold so many times I am not sure who even owns it anymore. I personally would recommend you dump it and pick another mail provider. Gmail or yahoo are excellent mail providers. You can either read them via a brower or use thunderbird or other email program to read your mail locally on your PC.


Getting away from AOL is always a good start at improving your online experience.


----------

